# Semifreddo won't freeze!!



## naina bhedwar (Jun 15, 2016)

I wonder if someone can help me with this culinary query - I'm a caterer and am making a semifreddo for an event this saturday. I've made it before as one block but this time am trying to set it in individual silicone molds. I only have one tray to set in so I set one batch which came out beautifully while the rest of the semifreddo mixture was in the fridge waiting to be turned into the second batch. I turned the first ones out, wrapped them, washed the silicone tray and started on the 2nd batch - but it's not freezing solid - I can just barely turn it out of the mold but it it's mostly squishy and breaking up! Any idea why? I'm flummoxed, especially since the first batch came out well... would love ANY insight anybody could give me thanks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Sugar content? The more sugar in there, the less it will freeze, even after days of freezing.


----------

